# Ladies with successful pregnancies after 2 miscarriages over 35..?



## Lee37

Hi there, 
I am going through a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks after an early miscarriage 8 months ago. Im certain Im not the only one looking for hope, so thought I would start this thread. Please post your stories of successful pregnancies after 2 or more miscarriages over 35.. This would definitely help keep me going and I think would help others too. Tks in advance! :hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Hi Lee, 
first I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
I had two miscarriages when I was 39 and then a successful pregnancy resulting in my daughter. she is now 2 1/2 - I was 40 when she was born.

I was on here during that ttc time on a thread called ttc #1 over 35 - there were many of us ladies who had two miscarriages and went on to have their rainbow babies.


we are now ttc again and keeping everything crossed - Ill keep my fingers crossed for you too x

I hope that helps


----------



## Lee37

Tks Purplelou! Definitely gives me hope. :flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Lee.
I'm sorry for your losses.
I would like to follow your thread as I had a miscarriage in July last year followed by a long drawn out missed miscarriage over new years.
I am currently pregnant and am hoping that this is my success story.


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, I am very sorry for your losses and truly know how hard ltttc is, especially with miscarriages. We had 3 losses before our successful 4th pregnancy - I was 41 when DS was born, so definitely don't give up hope! We had also had 2 rounds of unsuccessful ivf & consultants had told us we had virtually no chance of natural preg as both had low fertility. But we did it  x


----------



## Lee37

Hi Spud! I recognize your name from the TTC over 35 thread. Congrats on your pregnancy.:happydance: I am going through a missed miscarriage now, still waiting for Mother nature to move things along. Tks for your support, I will be praying for you that all continues to go great. Wishing you a H&H 9 months and baby! :baby:

Hi threebirds :flower: It is so nice to hear stories like yours, with such hope and encouragement. Thank you for your post :hugs:


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hi ladies - another success story here so there is plenty of hope! I had an early miscarriage when I was 36, got pregnant my first ovulation after and had a MMC. My MMC was really complicated, lasted for one month and required multiple surgeries. The good thing was that those circumstances helped my body learn how to get pregnant, I just had to wait for a healthy egg/sperm combination. After a 2 or so month break from ttc I got pregnant on my second ttc cycle. The only things I did differently were adding acupuncture and Mayan Fertility Massage to both help cope with my losses and boost my fertility. My rainbow daughter just turned 1 on May 30th and we just began to ttc again!


----------



## Lee37

Hi ItsAWonder! :flower: Tks for your post and also explaining what you did differently prior to your successful pregnancy. I am so happy to see people posting success stories, I know this thread will help others like its helping me to feel positive about the future. Happy Belated Birthday to your little girl! :cake: and good luck with ttc, wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## milena2015

Nice threat. Miscarriages are so hard and can be really discouraging. I sort of took my first (successful) pregnancy eleven years ago for granted. Now, when I'm ready to have more kids, I had two miscarriages over the past year (at 8 and 11 weeks, one natural, the second one was D&C), and am really frighten by the possibility to go through another one. Hearing positive stories is very helpful. I've read various articles and personal stories recently, and it seems like it's possible for some women, even after three miscarriages, even at an older age. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## TLK

Great thread as I am also in the same situation. 38 years old and in the past year have had 2 miscarriages (8 weeks and 11 weeks). Hope this month will be a lucky one!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

This thread is just what I needed I have just experienced my second miscarriage at 19 weeks and am worried that the long wanted second child will never happen xxxxx


----------



## Taurus8484

3 miscarriages before my DS1 was born 6 days after my 39th birthday.

DS2 was born 2 months shy of 41 after 4 cycles trying.

Good luck xx


----------



## Lee37

Hi TLK & Ladybird! Condolences on your losses :hugs: and wishing you both lots of :dust: 
Thank you Taurus for sharing your story and inspiration!! :flower:


----------



## goddess25

I have had 3 miscarriages but I also had babies after each one. There is definitely hope.


----------



## stefdan

Hey Lee,
I'm sorry for your losses. Hang in there and don't give up! I know some articles and blogs are also about conceive after miscarriage or conceive after 30. Hope this will help you get through your hard time.

Starbucks, Peace, and the Pursuit of a Baby
TTC Story: Infertility Will Never Win Over Her Faith
Age and fertility: Getting pregnant in your 30s


----------



## Plex

Hi, Thank you for this thread!

Its awful to go through a MC but success stories after multiple losses is just what i need to hear right now :D 

Ive had multiple losses and am currently waiting to start a letrozole cycle in the next 4 months (going to start DHEA when it arrives). 

:flower: x


----------



## Lee37

Tks Goddess! 3 babies! Wonderful and inspiring :)

Tks so much Stefdan! :flower: I appreciate the blogs too. Ive already started reading one of them, very interesting!

Goodluck Plex with the letrozole. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Jennaleigh

I wasn't over 35 but I had a couple of loses before my daughter was finally born at 30..... I was convinced I would never have a baby. My daughter is almost 5 now and very healthy...

My best friend has 2 loses while TTC over 35... both pretty close together... then at 37 she got pregnant again...she is now 36 weeks pregnant I believe.


----------



## Raptasaur

Hi I had my first mc at 35, then a DD at 38 then 3 more mcs in a year at 41 and then had my DS at 42 (almost 43). Turns out I had a clotting issue so once I started taking aspirin I got my son. I am so glad I found this site and the knowledgeable ladies on it who helped me find the right RMC tests and treatment.


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks for this thread. I turned 40 in May and I'm trying for #3. I had DS1 aged 35, DS2 aged 37 (without MCs) but then had an ovarian ectopic in January this year (aged 39), had an ovary removed but got pregnant again in April only to have a MMC at the end of June.

I don't want to give up but it is disheartening having 2 MCs, and I'm worried it is my age that caused them (and maybe failing hormones). I hope the success stories keep coming and really hope I can add to them in the future!


----------



## Natnee

It's great to read the success stories as I'm just losing hope! Getting pregnant and having a baby seems an impossibility at the moment. I was 38 when Poppy was stillborn, and the 1st mc, then 39 with the 2nd mc. Now trying again and will most definitely be over 40 if I ever have my rainbow. xxx


----------



## goddess25

I know its a horrid situation. It feels impossible at our age I agree. 
:hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: to everyone on here. So, so sorry for your losses. There is hope, though.... :flower:
My history:
Started TTC at the age of 30
--After 2.5 ys, started IUI's...had about 8 with and without clomid/femara. None worked.
--Tried IVF twice, never made it to egg retrieval.
--At 34, I was told I would never conceive without donor eggs.
--My husband and I tried four rounds of embryo donation. Love, love, love the concept, it just didn't work in our case. Round one didn't work at all, rounds two and three were chemical pregnancies, and the last round was a heartbreaking blighted ovum. At least two of these FET's were with donor egg embryos. We were then told we would likely never have a baby, and because we were then working overseas in a...shall we say...less than ideal place, we couldn't adopt, either. 

We thought that was it. I had a D&C after my blighted ovum so I didn't have a long drawn out miscarriage (I was at high risk for a hemorrhage). My first cycle was strange, I didn't stop bleeding for a few weeks. So I took some clomid (where we are you can buy clomid without a script) just to get my cycle regular again.

And there she was! :happydance: To say we were floored would be an understatement. The pregnancy was an easy one, and besides a bit of a blip at the end (she was born via emergency c-section), it was idyllic. 
I was 37. 
Six months later, we started trying again. After two years, all we had was five more chemical pregnancies. We then decided to go to a specialist in repeat miscarriages. Turns out my own body was killing our children (at that point not a surprise). Our first IVF with this doc had us pregnant with twins, and I am now 32 weeks pregnant (at 40 ys old). 

All the blessings and luck in the world ladies! You can do this! :thumbup:


----------



## Vonn

Oldermom--thanks for your story. It is truly heartbreaking and joyful at the same time. Congrats on your twins! :baby::baby: And your DD! :baby:I am really curious about what your problem was. Natural killer cells? Antibodies of some kind? I'm trying to have a bunch of immune testing done before I start IVF so I don't have to go through what you and others have had to deal with. It helps me know what issues others have had. Thanks!


----------



## EverythingXd

Oldermum - wow, what an ordeal and such a great outcome! Congrats on your daughter and your twin babies. Best wishes for their safe arrival and thanks for sharing your story x


----------



## oldermom1975

Thank-you ladies!
As to what was wrong, it was a few different things. First, my NK cells were present at very high levels, and they were not the suppressive kind. Second, instead of the natural suppression of the immune system a pregnant woman needs to nurture the embryo, I experienced a ramping up of my TH1 response. These were treated with steroids and IVIg. A few other tests were borderline, but nothing that *had* to be treated. 
I am convinced this helped me through that crucial first trimester. I realize there is some controversy regarding IVIg in the fertility world, and I have read a number of papers that conclude there is no measurable effect of these treatments on pregnant women. Most of these papers had some issue with the choosing of subjects- I get it,who wants to be in a control group- but it certainly tweaked the results. The way I view it, there is a subset of a subset of women for whom these treatments work in a partial or fully effective manner. We were blessed it worked for us.

Oh, and I also had endometriosis (treated with a lap and another D&C) and celiac.


----------



## Lee37

Hi Ladies, just dropping in to let you know that I got my :bfp: yesterday and am 5 weeks today! This was a surprise and it happened when I least expected it. Don't give up, keep the faith, it will happen! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## EverythingXd

Lovely news Lee :happydance: Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry for your loss, back in 2012 I had a 12 week loss followed by a blighted ovum at 11 weeks then a chemical at 5 weeks which was followed by the birth of our now 2 year old when I was almost 42! It can happen so don't loose hope, wishing you all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lee37 said:


> Hi Ladies, just dropping in to let you know that I got my :bfp: yesterday and am 5 weeks today! This was a surprise and it happened when I least expected it. Don't give up, keep the faith, it will happen! :dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations!! Xxxx


----------

